# tac hammer paracord wrap



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

been wanting to do this for some time. would test them out, but it's all rainy & slimey in these parts.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Cool, I like them.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks SJAaz


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow. I didn't know you had ParaWrap Skills?!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks cool, I bet they're comfy in your hand too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wow. I didn't know you had ParaWrap Skills?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


learned that wrap on youtube. the knots kind of form a mini palmswell.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Catapults and Carving said:


> Looks cool, I bet they're comfy in your hand too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's a great flip, but needed just a little more to help with grip. i did the same wrap on my torques.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

hoggy said:


> 20200423_115158.jpg been wanting to do this for some time. would test them out, but it's all rainy & slimey in these parts.


They are smart looking and I assume if banded properly should be a accurate in the right hands. Well done !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I didn't know you had ParaWrap Skills?!
> ...


Wow. If Google and YouTube were around in 7th grade in 1977 I would have quit school and become a plastic surgeon.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Clean work there, very nice


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

hey hoggy thats cool, have you ever found a better hammer grip slingshot than the tac hammers i havent robbo.


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Those look nice,Hoggy. It's always good when something is functional and also looks really nice


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Clean work there, very nice


thanks


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

robbo said:


> hey hoggy thats cool, have you ever found a better hammer grip slingshot than the tac hammers i havent robbo.


only one i shoot that way.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Void said:


> Those look nice,Hoggy. It's always good when something is functional and also looks really nice


thanks, and yes it is


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Dr J said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > 20200423_115158.jpg been wanting to do this for some time. would test them out, but it's all rainy & slimey in these parts.
> ...


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

what do you shoot over the top with hoggy, thats how i shoot my tac hammer. with simple shots flip clips attachment.cant shoot ttf no hand slaps and the hammer grip better for arthritis robbo.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hoggy said:


> robbo said:
> 
> 
> > hey hoggy thats cool, have you ever found a better hammer grip slingshot than the tac hammers i havent robbo.
> ...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

robbo said:


> what do you shoot over the top with hoggy, thats how i shoot my tac hammer. with simple shots flip clips attachment.cant shoot ttf no hand slaps and the hammer grip better for arthritis robbo.


i prefer ttf but do shoot my torque, topshot, my kit tubemaster sniper and some others ott. the cool thing about the kit tubemaster sniper, kit ranger universal, kit seal sniper lrg and uni ranger skeleton is that you can shoot either ott or ttf ott i have to 90* twist the pouch or fork hit.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Nicely done!


thank you


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Those look great!

Let us know how they handle once the weather dries out.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

KawKan said:


> Those look great!
> 
> Let us know how they handle once the weather dries out.


thanks and will do.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice look and functional low key beauty. I approve, you have my permission you may go shoot when weather permits.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

NSFC said:


> Nice look and functional low key beauty. I approve, you have my permission you may go shoot when weather permits.


thank you sir.


----------

